
Scary metric ecommerce companies don’t like to talk about… - pidginbil
https://constructor.io/blog/shadow-churn-metric-ecommerce/
======
pidginbil
Now that the holiday season is over, ecommerce sites can focus on building
durable site advantages. Improving search is a good one to invest in.

